# Heat cycle fur loss?



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Just curious whether anyone else has noticed thinning fur following their bitch's heat cycle? We are now 11 weeks from the beginning of Gracie's cycle, and her coat is not as dense as it was previously. She has slight fur-less rings around her eyes, and notable thinness on her ears & brow. You might be able to see her skin in the reindeer photo below or in the close up of her eye. 

The vet felt that her coat was thinner all over and that we were simply noticing it more in area where it had been thinner to begin with (as opposed to bald patches one would expect to see with demodectic mange). He advised a wait-and-see approach. Just wondering if it could be connected to her hormone cycle and if anyone else had experienced this? I don't want my beautiful girl to be losing her fur! :-\

Thanks very much--


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley had the thinning fur around her eyes and on her forehead when she entered her first heat, after a couple of months it grew back.
I gave her one spoonful of extra virgin coconut oil every day in her meal.

Hope Gracie gets back her beautiful coat soon.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

When we adopted Skyy she went through her second heat a few weeks later, but because her fur was in a bad shape to begin with (very coarse, dry, covered with scabs) I could not tell if she was loosing hair.

I agree with Mileysmom - you can give her oil, PM Rudy, he will know what might work.

Hope Gracie will get better soon


----------

